# Lowrance HDS 7 w/Insight USA issues



## Cranberry Kid (Nov 2, 2006)

I purchased an HDS 7 w/Insight USA with the purchase of my new boat in July and I cannot get the contour lines to show up. All that I get is little numbers representing the depths and the more I zoom, the more numbers that I get. I talked to Lowrance in August and on the phone he went thru the menus and we could not get the contour lines to appear. They shipped a new one to me(3 months later), and the same issue with NO CONTOUR LINES! I spoke with them again this week and they said that since they have a new supplier, this is the way they are. What good is a chartplotter without the "detailed" contours? If anybody has this unit, do you have contour lines? I am starting to feel that Lowrance is giving me a run-a-round. Thanks. Jason


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I have heard something about that as well there has to be a fix of some sort without buying a chip, although a platnium plus chip would do that unit justice and would be worth the money in my opinion....however i did fish on my friends boat with a HDS-10 on lake ontario and he has all the depth countours and I did see the chart on erie while playing with it...all there as well. 

I would check with this human...she's the best. She will get back to you if you email her. 

Good luck with it Jason. 

Linda Colt

1-800-324-1356 ext 8747

Direct Line 918-438-8747

[email protected]


----------



## Cranberry Kid (Nov 2, 2006)

OK. Thanks Kevin.


----------



## westwind (Feb 24, 2008)

hey cranbery kid i got the same problem.the display model has the contour lines but the one i bought did not.i currently have west marine display model the changed somthing from may to jully.they promised me a new one in march that will have everything on it.a friend of mine bought one same problem.if you bought it befor jully it was fine. Capt morgan kiser westwind sportfishing..........:T


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Is this just with the 7 or all the hds units. Looking for new unit for next year but def need to see contour lines. Cannot imagine spring fishing without them!


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I have an HDS-10 and it shows the contour lines on both the Lowrance map and the Navionics map.On my bow unit,which is a 520c,it does not display contour lines.I know when I was just learning the HDS-10,it wouldn't display the contour lines,then I found out you had to go online and get a free upgrade for the system.After I did that,everything was fine.I'll be adding the new structure scan upgrade to mine sometime before spring,can't wait to see that!


----------



## westwind (Feb 24, 2008)

west marine downloaded a chip in mine it still did not have them.Capt morgan..............................:T


----------



## saugeye215 (Jun 22, 2007)

I have a HDS 7 with insight and it does have the contour lines I didn't have to change any settings. I bought it in April.


----------



## westwind (Feb 24, 2008)

i talked to a lowrance tech he said there is no download for the contour lines. Capt morgan,,,,,,,,,,:T


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

Cranberry Kid said:


> I purchased an HDS 7 w/Insight USA with the purchase of my new boat in July and I cannot get the contour lines to show up. All that I get is little numbers representing the depths and the more I zoom, the more numbers that I get. I talked to Lowrance in August and on the phone he went thru the menus and we could not get the contour lines to appear. They shipped a new one to me(3 months later), and the same issue with NO CONTOUR LINES! I spoke with them again this week and they said that since they have a new supplier, this is the way they are. What good is a chartplotter without the "detailed" contours? If anybody has this unit, do you have contour lines? I am starting to feel that Lowrance is giving me a run-a-round. Thanks. Jason


all the hds units with insight should show contour lines. the more you zoom in the more depth numbers you will see. try zomming out and see if the lines show up then. or curser over near shore where there are more contour lines. rockytop (BOB)


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I noticed there is a structure scan upgrade comming. Is that for all the HDS units (I have a 7). What does it do? I looked on there site and didn't see anything on it.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Gottagofishn said:


> I noticed there is a structure scan upgrade comming. Is that for all the HDS units (I have a 7). What does it do? I looked on there site and didn't see anything on it.


Same thing as the bird units, side scan and down scan. It's on the Lowrance website http://www.lowrance.com/StructureScan/


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

cranberry kid i just saw on another site about the contour issue. if i were you i would hound lowrance, and have them give me the navionics platinum 901 chip or the premium hotmaps east. they went with diffrent vender and the lines are missing now on the newer units. just not right they should make it right. you can buy without transducer, but you cant buy without preloaded maps. and the maps are missing contour lines. let us know how you make out. good luck rockytop (BOB)


----------

